# LIPS?



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

I need help big time! I've been looking for a front lip kinda like the ones they have for civics and integras. I've looked and looked but just cant seem to find one for my 240SX. Everyone knows that body kits are really gay now and lips give the car a nice clean look. so if anybody can help me with that i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

fatboy509 said:


> I need help big time! I've been looking for a front lip kinda like the ones they have for civics and integras. I've looked and looked but just cant seem to find one for my 240SX. Everyone knows that body kits are really gay now and lips give the car a nice clean look. so if anybody can help me with that i would really appreciate it.



no way in hell will any S13 owner ever put cosmetic things that are on civics and integras...... who said body kits are gay? trying to copy, and be like the rest of the H ricers is GAY


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

Loki said:


> no way in hell will any S13 owner ever put cosmetic things that are on civics and integras...... who said body kits are gay? trying to copy, and be like the rest of the H ricers is GAY


HA HA HA HA HA!!!!! never thought of that but surely true!!! dude what would u recommend?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

How about building your own lip. It should work on any car.

Lew


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> How about building your own lip. It should work on any car.
> 
> Lew


Gracias but i was looking for something different, but thanks anyway it's always nice when someone tries to help.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks Lew...i might get crazzy and on free time try it out


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

there was a stock lip made for the s13s, but i think it was for the pignose, and i know of some others that have been made.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

stoners suck said:


> there was a stock lip made for the s13s, but i think it was for the pignose, and i know of some others that have been made.



i got the stock lip on mine.......plastic shit but its there!


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

stoners suck said:


> there was a stock lip made for the s13s, but i think it was for the pignose, and i know of some others that have been made.


could u get me some pics of the ones that have been made?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

stoners suck said:


> there was a stock lip made for the s13s, but i think it was for the pignose, and i know of some others that have been made.


Yup, I have one on mine.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

fatboy509 said:


> could u get me some pics of the ones that have been made?


ill try to find them.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Charge Speed has some nice front lips for stock 240sx bumpers

For the Pignose 89-90 240sx:









For the 90-94 zenki bumper:









I found these on Intensepower.com


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

this is chuki btw. zenki is the "pignose" style.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

that lip doesnt flow as well as the stock ones i have seen, the one i am talking about just looks like a big bar thats sagging in the middle, it gives the car a more agressive look IMO, whereas the chargespeed is just fugly and doesnt flow.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Thanks so much!!!!!!*



azRPS13 said:


> Charge Speed has some nice front lips for stock 240sx bumpers
> 
> For the Pignose 89-90 240sx:
> 
> ...


Man the one for the pig nose is awesome!!!! One little problem though, my bumper is not the pig nose,will the pig nose bumper fit on my 240SX? if it didi i would just buy another bumper if it bolts on.I have been looking for something like that for a while.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

azRPS13 said:


> Charge Speed has some nice front lips for stock 240sx bumpers
> 
> For the Pignose 89-90 240sx:
> 
> ...


dude thanks, that pig nose lip is sick. Except my bumper isn't like that one, its like the 1st pic. will a pig nose bumper bolt to my 240SX? it's worth doing it.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The 1st pix is the pignose LOL... We call it that cause of the 2 vents between the headlights... the second pix is the 91-94 240sx bumper... it will fit but you will need to buy the bumper and the fender extension... try and find guys that are doing the silvia conversion... they usually run about $100-$200 (fom greedy people) I got my bumper and fenders for $50... and sometimes you can get them for free.... just look around


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Yeah! that's right blah!*



azRPS13 said:


> The 1st pix is the pignose LOL... We call it that cause of the 2 vents between the headlights... the second pix is the 91-94 240sx bumper... it will fit but you will need to buy the bumper and the fender extension... try and find guys that are doing the silvia conversion... they usually run about $100-$200 (fom greedy people) I got my bumper and fenders for $50... and sometimes you can get them for free.... just look around


Youre truly right! U understood what i meant. so everything is bolt on though right? i've seen couple of that style at the junk yards. So my fenders wont work? i have to get other ones?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

No, your fenders will work... You will have to drill holes in them so you can add on the fender extensions...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

honestly, just try to find a plain bar style lip for the pignose, that one just doesnt flow right to me, and the bar ones just make it look pissed.


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

I like that lip, but its too expensive. Might as well buy body kit front bumper. I think bomex makes a lip like chargespeed.

I know the bar type lip your talking about, I dont know where to find it cuase I never liked the way that looked on my car. 91. Ive never seen it on the pignose though...hmm.....


----------

